# For cav fans...



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

If the Warriors offered you guys Erick Dampier, #3 pick, and a choice between Danny Fortson or Larry Hughes...

would you trade Andre Miller?!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm not a Cav fan, but I would do that deal....


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*In a heartbeat*

That is a huge offer, which I don't think GS would ever make. For that matter, you can keep Dampier! Or, we'll take him and also throw in Wesly Person to make the salaries work. 

I like Fortson, and with the #3.... Butler at #3, Wagner at #6

PG- Wagner
SG- Ricky Davis
SF- Lamond Murray/Butler
PF- Fortson/Mihm
C- Z/Diop

it's not a worldbeater, but it is young and athletic and in the right direction for us.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

*Re: In a heartbeat*



> Originally posted by *Mongolmike *
> That is a huge offer, which I don't think GS would ever make. For that matter, you can keep Dampier! Or, we'll take him and also throw in Wesly Person to make the salaries work.
> 
> I like Fortson, and with the #3.... Butler at #3, Wagner at #6
> ...


Dre is a star and the Warriors would probably pull the trigger on that one. getting rid of Faorston (injury prone) and Hughes (doesn't want to be in GS... does anyone????) would play right into their hands


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Larry Hughes*

They should just trade him back to Philly ( I know that is easier said than done), but he was effective there. I'm not sure he is a good fit in Clev either... hate to see a guy be in the wrong spot and turn into a malcontent.


----------



## TheCage4 (Jun 13, 2002)

There are two trade scenerios w/ the Warriors that I have thought about. Here they are....

Scenerio 1:

Cavs trade-
Andre Miller
Lammond Murray
Tyronne Hill
Michael Doleac
#6 pick

Warriors trade-
Antawn Jamison
Larry Hughes
#3 pick

Reasoning: The reason there are so many players involved on Clevelands end is because of Jamison's difficult contract. However the Cavs unload some undesireables (namely Murray and Hill). Jamison could step right in at starting PF (think Reef in ATL), while we draft Wagner w/ the #3 pick. Hughes is a FA-to-be, but in the mean time he can play backup PG to Wags, then we can let him go after the season comes to a close. Moving Murray opens up playing time at SF for both Jumaine Jones and Ricky Davis, two players that deserve significant minutes.

Scenerio 2:

Cavs trade- 
Andre Miller
Tyronne Hill
#32 draft pick

Warriors trade-
Danny Fortson
Larry Hughes
#3 draft pick

Reasoning: We have a big weakness on the boards. Fortson could remedy that quickly. Averaging 13+rpg in the West you could tag on 2-3 more to his average playing in the East. Wags again would be our choice at #3, while we still retain our #6 pick. W/ that pick I was thinking we could package it up along w/ Lammond Murray and Michael Doleac or Chris Mihm to Minnesota in return for Wally Szczerbiak, Marc Jackson and the #52 pick.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*I'll take door #2*

I like the 2nd trade Cage... get rid of Ty, pick up Fortson, and the #3... I'd do it.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree with Mongolmike,  I think the first scenario pretty much sucks. We're giving up too much but the second seems more balanced. Maybe a little too much our way but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

how many years does Murray and Hill have on their contracts? I don't want them here.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*if I recall*

I think Ty Hill may only have 1 year left, but it is a considerable sum. Lamond Murray may have a couple more years, but at a VERY reasonable price. He is VERY tradable because of his cap-friendly salary.


----------

